# Contender Barrel for Hog's?



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a good caliber barrel for my old contender? I curently have a short 357.mag and a 375.JDJ for the gun. The 375. is going on E-bay for sale. I shot it a few times and the recoil is "STUPID", its not a fun caliber at all. I guess if I were hunting Griz or Cape Buffalo it would be alright.

I want something that will get the job done but will be a little more fun a the range. Also I do not reload so I need something that shoots "Off the shelf" rounds.

Let me know what you think!

Dave :huh:


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

You really do not have alot of choices in calibers for the older TC contender that are not really wildcats? Recommend 30/30 in a 14" barrel. If you do not mind the expense than go to the 7-30 waters. (necked down 30-30) This is a 200 yard caliber in the TC with awsome results. You can buy this off the shelf also or save the brass and have someone else load this for you!

Should you decide to reload I HIGHLY recommend the TCU calibers..........

jP


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

In a factory loaded chambering, you are limmited to 30-30, 7-30, 44rem mag, and the 45-70. The 45-70 in factory loading is not all that bad, but if the 375jdj is a bit much, then the 45-70 would not e for you. I would go with the 30-30 and then the 7-30 and then the 44 if it was me. If I reloaded, and I do, I would go with a 30-30 improved, or a 309jdj. The 7mm Bellum would also be a great choice. The tcu line of 6, 6.5, and 7mm tcu's are a bit lite for hogs to me. But then I like to have a bit over kill when hunting anything that may turn on me if things go wrong.


----------



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

What do you think about the 223. rem? Is it big enough?
Dave
:idiot:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I have never shot a wild hog but from what I understand a .223 would probably be way on the light side. I really think that anything that is comfortable to shoot in the original Contender is probably going to be too light. I used to have a Contender. The .223 was fun, the .357 was tolerable, the .44 mag hurt and the .35 Remington was just ridiculous. I tolerate recoil from my SA revolvers loaded with 300 grain bullets fairly well but never could get very comfortable with the Contender. There are some pretty hairy chested guys out there who say that their pet round is a pussycat. I won't believe it until I try it myself. Maybe you could look into an Encore. They have a wider range of available calibers and are much more user friendly than the original Contender. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

Thank you Burly,

I think maybe your right. I have the 357. barrel and its wicked accurate, fun to shoot and easy to handle. I may look into a 44. barrel for it. I just sold a Super Redhawk 44.mag, I just was not pleased with its accuracy. Maybe a super 14 in 44. will be the ticket.

Ill let you know how I make out, Dave :iroll:


----------



## panman (Mar 3, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with using a 357 on hogs.A heavy bollett in a 357,or hard cast smi wadd cutter will do the job every time.A shot to the head kills them,or behind the sholder on a quatering away shot.pan.


----------



## gemihur (Oct 29, 2015)

What's wrong with the venerable 44 mag?
undisputed hog medicine


----------

